# Looking for standard poodle in Florida



## rjenna1211 (9 mo ago)

I would love recommendations for reputable breeders in Florida. I am in the Jacksonville area. I would really love a brown parti or brown and red phantom. Some breeders I’ve been looking at are Knight’s Standard Poodles in Jacksonville or The Olympus Standard Poodle in Auburndale FL.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome. Will this be your first Poodle?

Here is @Rose n Poos' classic thread with key thoughts from many members.








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





Then you will also find this invaluable thread begun by @fjm full of key information:








Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## rjenna1211 (9 mo ago)

Yes it would be my first. I saw that thread however the poodles in Florida were only miniature and I am looking for Standard


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

rjenna1211 said:


> Yes it would be my first. I saw that thread however the poodles in Florida were only miniature and I am looking for Standard


I would then reach out to Tampa Bay Poodle Club, Orlando Poodle Club, and the Poodle Club of America breeder referral person for the Eastern US. The local Florida clubs will have informed breeder referral people, and will likely be rich sources of information on reputable, responsible breeders who fully health test and exhibit their Poodles prior to breeding them. The PCA referral person will likely know of upcoming litters beyond Florida.

Have fun in your search. It wouldn't hurt to attend a dog show or two to help develop your eye, and after completing their time in the ring, maybe you can get in a question or two with the handler if they have any downtime 😊. Infodog.com. AKC conformation shows will only have solid color Poodles, but these shows are great for learning. If you have UKC shows in your area, they do allow multi-colored exhibits.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

To get contact numbers for the poodle clubs in Florida go to poodleclubofamerica.org. Click on "All About Poodles", then click on "Search for Local Clubs/Breeders", then select Florida. The poodle clubs will be listed there.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

I got Loki from Princetin Poodles in Florida. It is a woman and her adult daughter. They show dogs for confirmation. The daughter is a groomer so she does grooming shows.
The colors aren't what you are looking for. She has black, white, and black/white parti with the occasional brindle. I think she has had reds in the past.
I tried the contacting the FL breed clubs route last year. I got one response and was for a sketchy breeder in Georgia.


----------



## rjenna1211 (9 mo ago)

I_love_dogs said:


> I got Loki from Princetin Poodles in Florida. It is a woman and her adult daughter. They show dogs for confirmation. The daughter is a groomer so she does grooming shows.
> The colors aren't what you are looking for. She has black, white, and black/white parti with the occasional brindle. I think she has had reds in the past.
> I tried the contacting the FL breed clubs route last year. I got one response and was for a sketchy breeder in Georgia.
> 
> View attachment 490757


I will reach out to her! Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

rjenna1211 said:


> I will reach out to her! Thank you for the recommendation


I know a lovely breeder in FL with blue Standards ready to go now, I believe she still has both dogs and bitches available. Both dam and sire are fully health tested to CHIC standards and are breed champions with extensive performance titles in their backgrounds as well. She has been breeding for many years and is also a licensed Judge for rally and obedience. If you are interested, message me and I will give you her name and contact information.


----------

